# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  Mobile Legends Adventure bot [BotSauce] [Easy to Use] [All emulators] [ADB support]

## Raflesia

From the original creators of PGBot.org... 

Mobile Legends Adventure - a BotSauce bot - cooking up bots for you!


BotSauce aims to be a one stop shop for your botting experience, primarily focused on mobile games. We released our fourth bot which is for Mobile Legends Adventure, and more bots are currently in development. Bots commonly use some form of injection, reflection, or direct server interaction in order to automate game play. BotSauce uses a combination of intelligent image and color recognition to create stealthy, stable bots. 

The BotSauce client has been developed to work with both BlueStacks and MEmu but there's also ADB support which allows you to use BotSauce on any other emulator or even your own mobile phone too!


Bot Features for Mobile Legends Adventure

 Unlimited simultaneous bot instances Collects AFK Rewards Collects Quest Rewards Send & Receive Friend Hearts Battles Campaign Stages Battles Tower of Babel Supports Multi Team Battles Levels up Heroes Equips the best gear for your heroes Full user control over what heroes to level and equip gear Stop criteria (stop after x losses, stop after x wins, etc.) Completes tutorials User specified leveling strength (specify how hard you want to expend resources to level heroes) Stat tracking (wins, losses, runtime, rewards collected) Custom Quick Run Profiles


Check out BotSauce today!


Useful links

How to Bot - Mobile Legends Adventure

Free BotSauce trial for 3 days

BotSauce Home page

Download BotSauce

BotSauce Forum

BotSauce Discord

Store

----------

